# Nail Polish Colors



## alittleweirdo (Feb 8, 2004)

Planning to paint my nails tomorrow, and just wondering if anyone else has done theirs recently.

I'm feeling Valentine-y, so I'm planning to use OPI "I'm not really a waitress" (great shimmery dark red) for my toes, and Nicole "Enchantress" (shimmery light pink) on my fingers.

I am a total nail polish junkie, so if anyone ever needs color suggestions let me know


----------



## Tinydancer (Feb 8, 2004)

*I'm not really a nail care junkie, I like getting manicures but I just don't do it consistantly. Have you seen the new OPI collection Greek Isles? A few nice colors. but they all seem to be repeats to me. Enchantress sounds real pretty, I like Essie Ballet Slippers but I'll check out Enchantress. Is that OPI?*

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* Planning to paint my nails tomorrow, and just wondering if anyone else has done theirs recently.I'm feeling Valentine-y, so I'm planning to use OPI "I'm not really a waitress" (great shimmery dark red) for my toes, and Nicole "Enchantress" (shimmery light pink) on my fingers.

I am a total nail polish junkie, so if anyone ever needs color suggestions let me know


----------



## alittleweirdo (Feb 10, 2004)

I haven't seen the new OPI collection in person yet. Looks pretty in the ads though!

Enchantress is Nicole by OPI (the ones in the weird shaped bottles). Most of my local Bath&amp;Body Works carry the Nicole line, even though they don't carry regular OPI colors. It's pinker than Ballet Slippers. I also really like Essie Mademoiselle for a natural look (sort of in between Ballet Slippers and Enchantress).


----------

